# Electric Blue, or nah?



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I recently noticed this guy in one of the tanks at my LFS. He's showing some blue, but it's hard to make out because the lighting is so dim. He looks like a Fryeri, but I'm interested in your opinions.



He's about 4 inches, and shows a little aggression.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

looks like a Fryeri to me. Seems a little under colored at 4" for a male or maybe a hormoned female? At 4" my males were fully electric blue.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think it's a fryeri, not a pure one anyway. It's eyes are too big, jaw is too short, and it doesn't have the signature red anal fin that fryeri do. Looks to have some Copadichromis in it, but which one exactly I can't say - maybe azuereus? Either way, $20 is too much to pay for an unknown fish that's possibly hormoned, even if it is 4" and showing color.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The mouth did look a little small to me. It's actually around $12, but as you said, he/shes' really an unknown.

Fryeri are somewhat hard to come by in my area, so I guess I'll add this guy to the list of fish I will probably have to order when I upgrade.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sold on this fish either. I'm surprised they are hard to find in your area as this fish is probably a top 10 staple.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Right?! I've seen a few 6 inch males at the store where I work, and a 4-5 inch male at Petco once, but nothing close to the size of my juvies.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Update: I finally found a nice male Fryeri in the 3" range. Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Those fish in the last pic may have been hormoned.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The Electric Blue most likely is, but I take what I can get at this point. I will probably order fish online next time around to avoid this problem, but for now I'm just filling in a couple of spots on my fish wish list.

The Dragonblood, surprisingly, has maintained that color for several months.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I highly doubt that the Iceberg Electric Blue is hormoned at 3" he looks right, the dragon blood has got some serious colors for sure, hope mine turns out that nice..............Just picked on up and is now in with all the other little dudes in the grow out tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I dunno, maybe it is the photo but I still think the blue one looks weird. The intensity of color with the markings on the sides at the same time. Not even sure he is pure.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

He was almost solid blue when I bought him, but has since faded a little to reveal the barring on the sides. He came from the same questionable supplier as some of my other hormoned fish, but I'm hoping he turns out well. I'll try to get a better picture of him.


----------

